# Exhausted Budgie



## AnnieP (1 mo ago)

About 2 weeks ago a fox knocked over my hospital cage which had a a non flight, 1 legged budgie in it and her carer.
The carer flew away and I assumed he would not be seen again.
Today a lady found my boy, he was 7 kilometers from my house. I went and I bought him home, checked him and put him in a cage with food and water.
He immediately ate and drank and chirped at his friend.
I have noticed he has been sleeping a lot (in between eating and drinking). Is that normal? How long before he regains his strength and is back to normal?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You don't know what he went through while he was out but he certainly needs a couple of days to recoup, if he was mine I would take him to an avian vet to have him examined. Did your 1 legged bird survive? If you are putting the cage outside you need to be supervising at all times.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian**

Anytime your budgies' cage is outdoors, it should be supervised at all times.*

*Is the male "carer" budgie back in with the disabled female budgie now?

When you have mixed genders, it is very important to do everything necessary to prevent breeding.
Budgies are much healthier and happier when they are never bred. 
In your case, with the female being disabled, it is especially important you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.
*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine - Is it Really that Important?*
*Quarantine Your Birds*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

